# Bildaustausch via Mouseover



## k1k0 (9. Juni 2005)

Die Frag tut mir schon fast Leid, aber wie mache ich einen Bildaustausch via Mouseover? Ich bin Frontpage Nutzer und FP macht daraus immer Javascripts. Nun ja, damit hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme, aber: Einige Browser wie zB Opera können nun die Seite nicht öffnen!
 Also hab ich mir rangemcht eine Seite ohne Javascripts zu machen. nur wie mache ich das nun mit dem Mouseover Effekt?

el-bone.de so heißt das Meisterwerk ^^


----------



## kle-ben (9. Juni 2005)

Hi
also ohne Java geht das nicht, zumindest nicht
mit HTML. Wenn es bei machen Browsern nicht
funktioniert liegt das wahrscheinlich daran das 
Javaskript nich aaktiviert ist.
Mit java funktioniert das so:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials7309.html&highlight=mouseover

Gruß Benny


----------



## daddz (9. Juni 2005)

Java != JavaScript. <--RIESEN Unterschied!

greetz
daddz


----------



## k1k0 (9. Juni 2005)

geht das nicht auch mit Gifs?

 Java ist doch programieren, wie c++ oder?


----------



## kle-ben (9. Juni 2005)

Ich weis habs beim 2ten vergessen.  

edit:
 Java Scripts natürlich


----------



## kle-ben (9. Juni 2005)

> geht das nicht auch mit Gifs?



natürlich geht das auch mit gif's kannst es auch mit .bmp machen.
Da dauert das laden dann halt nur ein bischen länger und es sieht
nicht mehr efecktmäsig aus.


----------



## k1k0 (9. Juni 2005)

ne ich meine das die Gifs erst das zweite Bild ausführen wenn die Maus drauf is!


----------



## kle-ben (9. Juni 2005)

Du meinst <img>
ungefähr so:

```
<img src1="bild1.jpg" src2="bild2.jpg">
```
 
Ne sowas gibts leider nicht musst das schon mit
Java Script  machen. Wobei war mal was mit CSS
weis aber nicht ob das Funktioniert ?
Letzter eintrag von JackyD:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials206775.html


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Juni 2005)

k1k0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ne ich meine das die Gifs erst das zweite Bild ausführen wenn die Maus drauf is!


Wen du animierte GIFs meinst, in den der 2.Frame beim mouseover erscheint...nein.
Ursprünglich wahr wohl eine solche funktionalität für GIF's mal angedacht, dazu kam es aber nie.


----------



## k1k0 (9. Juni 2005)

okay ich werde mein eigenes Bildformat programmieren ^^, ne nein ernsthaft: Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## kle-ben (9. Juni 2005)

> ne nein ernsthaft: Was soll ich jetzt machen?


 Probiers mal mit nem Kopfstand  
Wenn du halt nun mal MouseOver haben willst must
du eben MouseOver benutzen. und MouseOver ist nun 
mal Java Script.
Wenn du allerdings ohne Java Script arbeiten willst
musst du normale Links Machen. Diese kannst du
höchstens mit einem hover [ähnlich MouseOver]
etwas ansprechender gestallten. Wie du das machst
hab ich auch hier (fälschlicherweise) geposted:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials206775.html

Gruß Benny


----------



## k1k0 (9. Juni 2005)

Hover geht aber nur text oder nicht?

Naja aber wie kann ich es machen, das wenn ein bestimmter browser kein JS unterstützt, dass die Seite trozdem angezeigt wird? Hier der Seitencode:



> <html>
> 
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
> ...


----------



## k1k0 (9. Juni 2005)

Hoppla ich habe ddas wichtige vergessen ^^


> </td></tr><!--msnavigation--></table><!--msnavigation--><table dir="ltr" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tr><td valign="top" width="1%">
> <p dynamicanimation="fpAnimflyLeftFP2" id="fpAnimflyLeftFP2" style="position: relative !important; visibility: hidden" language="Javascript1.2">
> <a onmouseover="document['fpAnimswapImgFP16'].imgRolln=document['fpAnimswapImgFP16'].src;document['fpAnimswapImgFP16'].src=document['fpAnimswapImgFP16'].lowsrc;" onmouseout="document['fpAnimswapImgFP16'].src=document['fpAnimswapImgFP16'].imgRolln" href="javascript:void(0)">
> <img border="0" src="_borders/Menue.jpg" id="fpAnimswapImgFP16" name="fpAnimswapImgFP16" dynamicanimation="fpAnimswapImgFP16" lowsrc="_borders/Menue2.jpg" width="200" height="50"></a><br>
> ...


----------

